# Anschlüsse für Lüfter frei lassen bei einer  Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO?



## Cameleon222 (25. Mai 2019)

*Anschlüsse für Lüfter frei lassen bei einer  Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO?*

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir eine Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO kaufen da meine alte AIO "defekt" ist. Ich habe bereits 6 Corsair LL Lüfter die ich für eine Push Pull Konfig bei meiner alten AIO verwende. Die steuere ich über einen Corsair Commander Pro. Das soll auch so bleiben. Mein Problem ist das die Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO
3 Lüfter Anschlüsse hat die von der Pumpe weg gehen und fest verdrahtet sind. Da ich ja schon alles zur Lüftersteuerung habe möchte ich diese nicht verwenden. Kann ich die einfach versteckt und unbenutzt im Gehäuse herumliegen lassen? Die Pumpe wird, so habe ich das zumindest verstanden, über einen internen USB Anschluss gesteuert.

(Falls jemand der das liest selber eine Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO hat kann er/sie mir vlt. sagen ob die Pumpe wirklich so leise ist wie viele sagen?)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Anschlüsse für Lüfter frei lassen bei einer  Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO?*

Ja, kannst du so machen!

Die Corsair Pro haben meiner Meinung nach eine der leisesten Pumpen überhaupt, wenn man sie entsprechend regelt. Es gibt drei Stufen (Quit, Balanced, Performance). Performance ist dabei recht "laut" (so wie die meisten ungedrosselten AiOs), Balanced schon sehr leise und man verliert so gut wie nichts an Leistung. Quiet ist nochmal etwas leiser, da bricht die Leistung aber messbar ein. Quiet steht auch nicht bei allen aktuellen Corsair zur Verfügung, die Platinum z.b. hat ihn nicht (anderer Fertiger)


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Anschlüsse für Lüfter frei lassen bei einer  Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO?*

doppelpost


----------



## Cameleon222 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Anschlüsse für Lüfter frei lassen bei einer  Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du so machen!
> 
> Die Corsair Pro haben meiner Meinung nach eine der leisesten Pumpen überhaupt, wenn man sie entsprechend regelt. Es gibt drei Stufen (Quit, Balanced, Performance). Performance ist dabei recht "laut" (so wie die meisten ungedrosselten AiOs), Balanced schon sehr leise und man verliert so gut wie nichts an Leistung. Quiet ist nochmal etwas leiser, da bricht die Leistung aber messbar ein. Quiet steht auch nicht bei allen aktuellen Corsair zur Verfügung, die Platinum z.b. hat ihn nicht (anderer Fertiger)



Ah super danke für die schnelle Antwort! Alle anderen AIOs die ich mir angeguckt hab hatten meistens ne laute Pumpe usw. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Anschlüsse für Lüfter frei lassen bei einer  Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO?*

Ich hatte eine H150 ipro verbaut , ich hatte die Pumpe durchgehend auf voller Leistung laufen und nie Probleme mit Lautstärke gehabt.
Wenn du sowieso icue nutzt und einen Commander hast , Dann verbau die Pumpe doch normal mit den 3 Lüfter an der Pumpe , und die anderen 3 Lüfter steckst du an den commander.

Dann kannst du die aio in icue normal regeln und stellst die anderen 3 Lüfter in icue ebenfalls nach CPU Temperatur oder Wassertemperatur ein. Ist doch kein Problem so hatte ich es auch damals gemacht.


----------



## harl.e.kin (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Anschlüsse für Lüfter frei lassen bei einer  Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO?*

Pumpe hört man auch unter Performance nur leise surren. Du kannst die Lüfter über den Commander Regeln und die Anschlüsse der Pumpe freilassen kein Problem.


----------



## Alcotester (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Anschlüsse für Lüfter frei lassen bei einer  Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H150i PRO?*



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Pumpe hört man auch unter Performance nur leise surren. Du kannst die Lüfter über den Commander Regeln und die Anschlüsse der Pumpe freilassen kein Problem.



Ich kann mich nur anschließen. Die Pumpe ist echt leise. Und das ist eine Voraussetzung zur Kaufentscheidung gewesen.


----------

